# stake = διακύβευμα και άλλα παλούκια



## nickel (Sep 6, 2009)

Το _*stake*_ είναι λέξη γερμανικής προέλευσης και σημαίνει, πρώτα απ’ όλα, _*πάσσαλος*_, _*παλούκι*_. Το μπήγουμε στο έδαφος για να φτιάξουμε φράχτη, να δέσουμε ένα ζώο ή να στηρίξουμε ένα φυτό. Ή το μπήγουμε στην καρδιά του βρικόλακα (_drive it through a vampire’s heart_) για να ησυχάσει κι αυτός κι εμείς. Σε ακόμα πιο ευγενείς δραστηριότητες του ανθρώπου στην ιστορική του πορεία, το παλούκι / stake ήταν χρήσιμο στο παλούκωμα, τον ανασκολοπισμό (Impalement as a method of torture and execution involves a person being pierced with a long stake. The penetration could be through the sides, through the rectum, through the vagina, or through the mouth. This method leads to a painful death, sometimes taking days. The stake would often be planted in the ground, leaving the impaled person suspended to die.) αλλά και για να δένουν αιρετικούς, μάγισσες και άλλα άτομα που επρόκειτο να εκτελέσουν (συνήθως) στην πυρά, οπότε συνεκδοχικά _*the stake*_ (to die / to burn at the stake, death at the stake) είναι _*η εκτέλεση / ο θάνατος / το κάψιμο στην πυρά*_. Εκτός από το να καείς ζωντανός, το _*go to the stake for/over something*_ μπορεί να σημαίνει μεταφορικά ότι είσαι διατεθειμένος «*να παίξεις το κεφάλι σου*», «*να βάλεις το κεφάλι σου στον ντορβά*» για τα πιστεύω σου.

Από τους πασσάλους για τη δημιουργία φρακτών (π.χ. _A corner of the field has been staked off_) και περιφράξεων (σκεφτείτε ιδιαίτερα Αμερική, κατάκτηση της Δύσης, πιονέρους να μπήγουν πασσάλους για να οριοθετήσουν την ιδιοκτησία που μπορούσαν να διεκδικήσουν, π.χ. _The settlers would arrive in a place and immediately stake out their territory_), έχουμε τον ιδιωματισμό _*to stake (out) a claim*_ (=_*διεκδικώ την κυριότητα ή κατοχυρώνω ιδιοκτησιακά δικαιώματα*_ και, γενικότερα, *διεκδικώ*. Ας βοηθήσει κάποιος με νομικές γνώσεις. Πώς θα μεταφραζόταν αυτό εδώ;).
Όταν ανακάλυπτες ότι η έκταση που διεκδικούσες δεν είχε να σου προσφέρει κάτι (π.χ. χρυσάφι), μάζευες τους πασσάλους σου (_pulled up the stakes_) και πήγαινες να βρεις κάτι καλύτερο — οπότε η φράση _*pull up stakes*_ σημαίνει περίπου «τα μαζεύω και φεύγω», «*μετακομίζω*» π.χ. _We’ve lived here for years, but now it’s time to pull up stakes_.

Έχουμε όμως κι άλλες σημασίες του _*stake out*_ που προκύπτουν από την οριοθέτηση. Αντιγράφω από το Longman:

to watch a place secretly and continuously: _Police officers have been staking out the warehouse for weeks. _[παρακολουθώ κρυφά | ουσ. _*stakeout*_ = _*μυστική παρακολούθηση χώρου*_]
[*]to mark or control a particular area so that you can have it or use it: _We went to the show early to stake out a good spot. _[εξασφαλίζω (π.χ. καλή θέση)]
[*]to state your opinions about something in a way that shows how your ideas are clearly separate from other people’s ideas; (στο Macmillan: to explain your opinion clearly and defend it in a determined way): _Johnson staked out the differences between himself and the other candidates._ [προσδιορίζω, οριοθετώ]

Η άλλη σημασία του _*stake*_, _*το ποσό ενός στοιχήματος*_, δεν έχει αποσαφηνιστεί από πού προέρχεται (αν και υποψιάζονται σχέση του πασσάλου με το στοίχημα), σε σημείο που το OED έχει χωριστά τις λέξεις, σαν να είναι ομώνυμα, δηλ. λέξεις με ίδια ορθογραφία και προφορά αλλά διαφορετική προέλευση. (It may be that stake ‘wager’ is the same word, alluding to a supposed former practice of putting the object wagered (such as one’s shirt) on a post before the start of the contest. Ayto, _Word Origins_)

Για το «*στοίχημα*», με τη σημασία «το ποσό του στοιχήματος», αυτό που μπορεί να κερδίσει ή να χάσει κανείς στον τζόγο, έχουμε επίσης, εδώ και μερικά χρόνια, τη λέξη _*διακύβευμα*_ (στις νεότερες εκδόσεις του ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά όχι στο ΛΚΝ) για τη μεταφορική σημασία του _stake_. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να αποδώσει το γαλλικό _enjeu_, οπότε μεταφέρω εδώ από το γαλλοαγγλικό Robert:

Quel est le véritable enjeu de ces élections? What is the real issue in these elections? (το διακύβευμα των εκλογών, το κρίσιμο ζήτημα, αυτό που κρίνεται και έχει τη μεγαλύτερη σημασία)
[*]C’est un match sans enjeu. Nothing is at stake in this match. (δηλ. Το αποτέλεσμα, όποιο κι αν είναι, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει τα πράγματα.)
[*]Les OGM constituent des enjeux économiques considérables. The economic stakes involved in GMOs are huge. (δηλ. Παίζονται τεράστια οικονομικά συμφέροντα.)
[*]La sécurité est devenue un enjeu politique de taille. Security has become an important political issue. (=μέγα πολιτικό ζήτημα)

Το _*διακύβευμα*_, αυτό που παίζεται, που διακυβεύεται, _*what is at stake*_, από το αρχαίο _διακυβεύω_ (play at dice) — και μπράβο σ’ όποιον έφτιαξε τη λέξη. Το _διακυβεύω_ χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα, συνήθως στην παθητική: (ΛΚΝ) _Mέσα στη δίνη των διεθνών ανακατατάξεων διακυβεύονται ύψιστα εθνικά μας συμφέροντα._

Μεταφράσματα του ρήματος _stake_: *στοιχηματίζω, βάζω στοίχημα, ποντάρω, διακινδυνεύω, διακυβεύω* (είπαμε: συνήθ. παθητ.), *ρισκάρω, παίζω κορόνα-γράμματα*. Π.χ. _Jim staked his whole fortune on one card game_. | _The government has staked its reputation on eliminating the deficit_. 
*I’d stake my life on it* = *κόβω το κεφάλι μου* (και πολλά άλλα). Π.χ.
_I’m sure that’s Jesse – I’d stake my life on it._ | _I’d stake my life on his loyalty._

Πίσω στο ουσιαστικό και σε κάποιες διαφοροποιήσεις της αρχικής σημασίας:
_We’re *playing for high stakes*. Παίζουμε μεγάλα ποσά, *κάνουμε χοντρό παιχνίδι*. _(μτφ.) _Διακυβεύονται πολλά_.
_Climbing is a dangerous sport and *the stakes are high*. *Οι κίνδυνοι είναι μεγάλοι*_.
_*raise the stakes*: The Americans have raised the stakes in a bitter fight over imports. *Χοντραίνω το παιχνίδι*, κάνω ρελάνς, ανεβάζω τον πήχη._

*Stake* είναι και το κεφάλαιο, το ποσό χρημάτων που διακινδυνεύει κανείς σε μια κερδοσκοπική επιχείρηση, η *επένδυση*, το *μερίδιο συμμετοχής* (a majority stake, πλειοψηφικό μερίδιο, πλειοψηφική συμμετοχή): _RCS Video has bought a majority stake in Majestic Films International._

Μεταφορικά:
He *has a huge stake in* making the peace process work. (Έχει τεράστια προσωπική επένδυση / *Έχει επενδύσει προσωπικά* στην επιτυχία της ειρηνευτικής διαδικασίας.)

Για τον *stakeholder* (=*συμμέτοχο*), συζήτηση γίνεται εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1396

Από τη σημασία του _stake_ στα χαρτιά (ιδίως στο πόκερ), έχουμε το ρήμα _stake_ με τη σημασία «δανείζω για την αγορά κάβας (στο πόκερ)» (π.χ. _John went broke, so in order to play Jill had to stake him_) και, κατ’ επέκταση, «*δανείζω*» γενικότερα, «παρέχω τα αναγκαία» (π.χ. _His dad staked him money to pay the rent for a month_).

Ο πληθυντικός του ουσιαστικού χρησιμοποιείται για διάφορες ιπποδρομίες, έχουμε άλλωστε και το ιπποδρομιακό λαχείο (sweepstakes) και, από εκεί, με τη σημασία της κούρσας ή του διαγωνισμού:
_Who are the main contenders in the *party leadership stakes*?_ (=*κούρσα για την ηγεσία του κόμματος*)
_They’re running neck and neck in the *popularity stakes*_. | _Ben wouldn't score very highly in the popularity stakes_. (=*διαγωνισμός δημοφιλίας*)

Λίγα από τα παραπάνω υπάρχουν σε λεξικά και, επειδή έπιασαν συζήτηση στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου για το διακύβευμα, σκέφτηκα ότι είναι ευκαιρία να πλουτίσουμε τα μεταφράσματά μας για το stake. Επειδή δεν τα άφησα να κατακαθίσουν μέσα μου, είναι πολύ πιθανό να σας έρθουν καλύτερες εμπνεύσεις για κάποιους από τους παραπάνω όρους. Πάντα καλοδεχούμενες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 6, 2009)

Στα παρώνυμα του ΛΝΕΓ να προστεθεί το πασσαλάκι-πασαλίκι


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

Εξαιρετικό σημείωμα αναφοράς, Νίκελ, για μια λέξη με τόσο περιπετειώδη ιστορία! 
Τι παλούκια, βαμπίρ, πυρές, ανασκολοπισμοί, κεφάλια στον ντορβά, πιονέροι στην άγρια Δύση, χρυσοθήρες, ιδιοκτησιακές διεκδικήσεις, μυστικές παρακολουθήσεις, διαγκωνισμοί για την καλύτερη θέση στο γήπεδο, τζόγος (νόμιμος, επιχειρηματικός και πολιτικός) και ημιπεριθωριακός (ζάρια, πόκερ, ιπποδρομίες)! Σαν σύνοψη σεναρίου σπονδυλωτής ταινίας με τίτλο "Stake This!" (και σίκουελ "Stake that, too!"). Λες να είναι διαθέσιμος ο Ταραντίνο; Πολύ θα του άρεσε! Αν και θα ήταν προτιμότερο να κλείσουμε πολλούς σκηνοθέτες. Ή εκπομπής της σειράς "Η πολυτάραχη ιστορία μιας λέξης: _Το παλούκι_" που θα προβληθεί στο ιντερνετικό κανάλι _Λεξιοψία_ κατά την προσεχή τηλεοπτική περίοδο. Εννοείται ότι τρώγομαι από τώρα να προσθέσω πλήθος σχετικά βιντεάκια, αλλά σέβομαι το... νεαρό της ηλικίας του νήματος και περιμένω...
Τη σημασία "δανείζω", παρότι κάποτε είχα ασχοληθεί ελάχιστα με την πόκα και παρά τις πάμπολλες ταινίες με ποκερική θεματολογία ή περιβάλλον, ομολογώ ότι δεν την είχα συναντήσει. 



nickel said:


> [...]Το _*διακύβευμα*_, αυτό που παίζεται, που διακυβεύεται, _*what is at stake*_, από το αρχαίο _διακυβεύω_ (play at dice) — και μπράβο σ’ όποιον έφτιαξε τη λέξη. Το _διακυβεύω_ χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα, συνήθως στην παθητική: (ΛΚΝ) _Mέσα στη δίνη των διεθνών ανακατατάξεων διακυβεύονται ύψιστα εθνικά μας συμφέροντα._[...]


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=42152 


Zazula said:


> [...] Και μπεγλεράω σημαίνει "ανακινώ, σείω", προσθέτει δε το Πρωίας: «και δη επί των παιζόντων τους πεσσούς, τα ζάρια, εν τη φράση "μπεγλέρα τα" = κούνα τα πιο ζωηρά τα ζάρια». Και το τραγούδι ζάρια λέει ότι μπεγλέρισε η τύπισσα. [...]


 
Διακυβεύω μπεγλερώντας τους πεσσούς, δηλαδή, και ενίοτε φυσώντας τους στη χούφτα πριν τους ρίξω για να τους εμφυσήσω καλοτυχία, όταν το διακύβευμα είναι μεγάλο...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2009)

Εξαίρετο, εξαίρετο (δις)! :)

1. Το _Stake_ είναι και διοικητική υποδιαίρεση (αντίστοιχη της Επισκοπής) στην Εκκλησία του Ιησού Χριστού των Αγίων των Τελευταίων Ημερών (Μορμόνοι), όπου αποδίδεται _Πάσσαλος_: Προεδρία Πασσάλου.

2. Για «σημασίες του _stake out_ που προκύπτουν από την οριοθέτηση», η σημασία "παρακολουθώ κρυφά | μυστική παρακολούθηση" μάλλον δεν έχει να κάνει με την οριοθέτηση, αλλά με την πρόσδεση ενός ζώου σε πάσσαλο για να λειτουργήσει ως δόλωμα και να προσελκύσει τον στόχο. Γράφει σχετικά το _Cassell's Dictionary of Slang_: *stake out* _v_. (_*stake-out*_ _n_.) [1930s+] (orig. US) to conduct a surveillance (the surveillance of a suspect by police stationed in clandentine hiding places) [the _staking_ up of a goat to attract a tiger].

3. Μια επιτατική έκφραση για το "μπαίνω χοντρά, διακυβεύω πολλά σε κάτι (εγχείρημα κλπ)" είναι το _to stake long and deep_.

4. Η σημασία _stake = μπάζα ληστείας, κλοπιμαία_ εμφανίζεται στις αρχές του 19ου αι. (δεν αναφέρεται στο σημείωμα, τη βρήκα στο _Cassell's_), και σχεδόν αμέσως γεννά και τη σημασία "κέρδη από τζόγο", κι αργότερα συνεκδοχικά κάθε "μεγάλο χρηματικό ποσό". Η πρώτη σημασία παράγει και το _stake-man = αλήτης, περιφερόμενος άστεγος κι άφραγκος_, λόγω της ανάγκης ενός τέτοιου ατόμου να κλέβει για να ζήσει.

5. Και το OTD για το δεύτερο λήμμα _stake_ "wager" πιθανολογεί το ίδιο που λέει και το _Word Origins_.

6. Επειδή το _stakeholders_ είναι πια πολύ της μόδας (το _Oxford Dictionary of New Words_ λημματογράφησε το _stakeholder economy_ ήδη από το 1997), να προσθέσω και το _κοινωνικοί εταίροι_, που είναι διαδεδομένο στην Ελλάδα (αλλά λείπει από το σχετικό νήμα).


----------



## stazybohorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Και ολίγος σχετικός Σέξπιρ


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2009)

stazybohorn said:


> Και ολίγος σχετικός Σέξπιρ


Παρατήρηση η οποία είναι εναρμονισμένη με αυτό που λέει το OTD:
*stake* _n_. *2* _Hist_. *b* A post to which a bull or bear was fastened to be baited. M16.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2009)

stazybohorn said:


> Και ολίγος σχετικός Σέξπιρ



Τεράστια κουβέντα οι αρκουδομαχίες. Στο μεταξύ, (α) καλώς όρισες κι αποδώ και (β) πιο καυτό από το stake: για το Stazybo horn δώσανε οι τομγουεϊτσικοί εξήγηση ή ακόμα;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> (β) πιο καυτό από το stake: για το Stazybo horn δώσανε οι τομγουεϊτσικοί εξήγηση ή ακόμα;



Να υλικό για καινούριο νήμα... Νομίζω είναι ένα είδος κόρνου, που απαντάται μόνο στο κομμάτι του Γουέιτς και στο νικ του Στάσυμπου. :)


----------



## stazybohorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Να υλικό για καινούριο νήμα... Νομίζω είναι ένα είδος κόρνου, που απαντάται μόνο στο κομμάτι του Γουέιτς και στο νικ του Στάσυμπου. :)



Ακριβώς... Stazybo Music είναι και μια μικρή δισκογραφική εταιρεία, αμερικάνικη. Ούτε αυτοί, ούτε ο TW απάντησαν ποτέ σε ηλεμηνύματά μου.

Περισσότερος Waits, στο Tom Waits Library


----------



## stazybohorn (Sep 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στο μεταξύ, καλώς όρισες κι αποδώ


Καλώς σας βρήκα κι εδώ...


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2009)

Σε τρία δημοσιεύματα (που είδαν το φως της δημοσιότητας στο διάστημα 18/9 – 18/11) αμφισβητείται κατά πόσο η λέξη «διακύβευμα» είναι δόκιμη. Κοινό επιχείρημα ότι η λέξη δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά και ότι ήδη έχουμε τη «διακύβευση». Στοχοποίησαν μια λέξη με 70.000 γκουγκλιές, που _υπάρχει_ στα λεξικά. (Ας μην πιάσουν τώρα το «στοχοποιώ», γιατί υπάρχει κι αυτό στα λεξικά. Ας πιάσουν τις «γκουγκλιές».) 

Συνέλεξαν στο _Περιγλώσσιο_ τα τρία κείμενα και τα σχολιάζουν όπως πρέπει.

Προτείνω να μελετήσουν οι αμφισβητίες τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στη «μετάφραση» και το «μετάφρασμα».






*Αγοράστε και καμιά καινούργια έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ!*​


----------



## antongoun (Dec 15, 2020)

Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει το "stake out" σε αυτή την πρόταση; Είδα και διάφορα άλλα παραδείγματα χρήσης του στο forum του wordereference, αλλά όλα έχουν να κάνουν με οριοθέτηση ή παρακολούθηση και δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς θα μπορούσαν αυτές οι σημασίες να βγάλουν νόημα εδώ. Εδώ μου ταιριάζει κάτι σαν "ξεχωρίζω", "διακρίνομαι", αλλά το "stake out" δεν σημαίνει αυτό. 

Several positions can be *staked out* among recent work, but all depend first of all on what we consider to be criteria of artistic originality and how we approach the interpretation of Roman comedy.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 15, 2020)

Ίσως χρησιμοποιείται με αυτή την έννοια:
Be assertive in defining and defending a position or policy.


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2020)

Αυτό που λέει ο dharvatis καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ σε πρώτη άποψη: _να υποστηριχθούν_ ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Εκτός αν εννοεί να τις διακρίνει κάποιος και να καθορίσει τα χαρακτηριστικά τους, τα όριά τους, σαν να βλέπουμε μια έκταση και να οριοθετούμε συγκεκριμένα τμήματα.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 15, 2020)

Ναι, κι αυτό είναι πολύ πιθανό: σαν παραλλαγή του _οριοθετώ_.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2020)

Stake out δεν είναι αυτό που κάνουν στο σινεμά οι αστυνομικοί που κάθονται στο περιπολικό και τρώνε και κουβεντιάζουν και δεν προσέχουν ότι τους ξέφυγε αυτός που παρακολουθούν; 

Ο Κόλινς λέει: 
If you stake out a position that you are stating [...], you are defending the boundaries or limits of the position or claim: I am trying to stake out a position between extremes.

Της Οξφόρδης και το Γουέμπστερ έχουν διαφορετικές ερμηνείες (παρεμφερείς, αλλά η αμερικανική χρηση διαφέριε απο την αγγλική). 
Πιο συγκεκριμένα για το πιο πάνω, εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι πολλές θέσεις μπορεί να διακρίνει κανείς στην πρόσφατη έρευνα του κλάδου (πολύ ελεύθερα, αλλιώς υποστηριχθούν).


----------



## antongoun (Dec 15, 2020)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2020)

Νιώθω ότι είναι περιττό να το πω αλλά εμένα θα μου έφτανε ένα απλό «πολλές θέσεις μπορούν να υποστηριχτούν». Η «θέση» αντί για «άποψη» δείχνει ότι έχει προηγηθεί οριοθέτηση και τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να την υποστηρίξουμε.


----------

